# SNL 4/10/10 Tina Fey/Justin Bieber



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

A Message from the President of the United States
Tina Fey Monologue
Brownie Husband
The Masters
Nike commerical (Tiger Woods spoof)
The Masters
Sarah Palin Network
Ms. Lancey's Physics Class
Justin Bieber Performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..The Devil
..More Top Stories
..Aunt Linda
..More Top Stories
..Tina Fey
Al Roker's Ruff, Rugged, and Roker
High School Dance
Justin Bieber Performs
The Nine Inch Hooker


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Best SNL Evar!!!


( Less than 3 minutes screen time for Kristen Wiig!!!!)


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Ms. Lancey's Physics Class was great. Just the right amount of creepy and funny. Justin Bieber's hair-toss was awesome. It so does know where to go!

There are alot better Tiger/Dad Nike commercial spoofs on Youtube.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So much to laugh at!

Brownie husband-only 120 calories per serving-
(Brownie husband contains approx 500 servings) 

When the caramel started coming out of his "nose" -OMG! I was yelling GROSS! and LOLing at the same time!

My fave joke was about the new Scrabble rules-my mom & her crazy Scrabble friends cheat like crazy so I have to tell her they can use glue when they play Jenga now too! :up:

I enjoyed the Sarah Palin network-it just went on and on but kept being funny. A rarity for SNL! 

Lonely lady with the big brown eyes-"I'm contacting Gloria Allred!"


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ( Less than 3 minutes screen time for Kristen Wiig!!!!)


I think that may well have been the best part of this episode for me. :up::up::up:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I must be really getting old, as I didn't get Justin Bieber at all. What was with all the dudes dancing around him? Seemed kind of gay.

And he really isn't a good singer, and he's 16 but looks like he's 12.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> And he really isn't a good singer, and he's 16 but looks like he's 12.


That's why he's widely known around the 'net as The Singing Fetus


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody catch how, during the good-nights, Bieber pulls Tina to him and rests his head in her rack, the whole time grinning right into the camera?

You just know he had made a bet with his friends that he was going to cop a feel on her, and that was him winning the bet while his friends watched on live TV.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

busyba said:


> Anybody catch how, during the good-nights, Bieber pulls Tina to him and rests his head in her rack, the whole time grinning right into the camera?
> 
> You just know he had made a bet with his friends that he was going to cop a feel on her, and that was him winning the bet while his friends watched on live TV.


Sure did! 

I think he could host & guest-a la Justin Timberlake-he was FUNNY!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

He was on Chelsea Lately a week ago or so and he spent the entire segment hitting on her. Kinda pervy for a 16 year old if you ask me.


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> He was on Chelsea Lately a week ago or so and he spent the entire segment hitting on her. Kinda pervy for a 16 year old if you ask me.


The thing is this pervy 16 year old probably got more woman then most 40 year olds have gotten there whole lives.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> He was on Chelsea Lately a week ago or so and he spent the entire segment hitting on her. Kinda pervy for a 16 year old if you ask me.


Is he blind??


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> ...And he really isn't a good singer, and he's 16 but looks like he's 12.


CatBooger was on SNL?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

So what's the over/under on how long it is before Bieber comes out???

I've heard his name before but didn't know much about him. I watched his performances just to see what all the fuss was about. He sure doesn't sound anything special and I got a creepy vibe from his background dancers all being guys - especially when the one guy was 'carressing' Bieber's leather jacket. Aside from the tween texting factor, I don't even think he has the chops to make the top ten on Idol.

I just haven't seen anything of which Keenan Thompson is the center that I've liked at all. That whole Roker thing was completely unfunny. Only good thing about that was the dancer with the leopard print skirt - nice Kardashian on her!

Nine inch hooker was just stupid. Was that the first time that's been done, or was that a recurring Tina Fey bit?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I was pretty much unimpressed with this whole episode. The classroom skit was about the only think I found slightly funny. Oh, and I always enjoy Tina Fey as Sarah Palin.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

busyba said:


> Anybody catch how, during the good-nights, Bieber pulls Tina to him and rests his head in her rack, the whole time grinning right into the camera?
> 
> You just know he had made a bet with his friends that he was going to cop a feel on her, and that was him winning the bet while his friends watched on live TV.


I caught that too, and during his second song he changed a verse to be about Tina Fey. Between that, the teacher skit, and the song, I found it pretty bizarre. But not as bizarre as to why I was actually listening to Bieber's lyrics  .


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I hate to harp on it but.... Another wasted cold open with a horrible waste of time, I wonder, do they pay the crowd to laugh? Because the laughter during the cold open sounded totally forced to me.

The caramel sauce in the Brownie Husband is the funniest thing I have seen on SNL in a long time, I rewound that several times.

The block of skits after that up to Justin singing was pretty strong, then not so much for the rest of the show.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> He was on Chelsea Lately a week ago or so and he spent the entire segment hitting on her. Kinda pervy for a 16 year old if you ask me.


I don't think you understand the definition of the word pervert. If Chelsea had been hitting on a 16 year old boy, that would be perverted. A 16 year old boy hitting on Chelsea Handler is just an ambitious youth.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regina said:


> I enjoyed the Sarah Palin network-it just went on and on but kept being funny. A rarity for SNL!


The reason it kept being funny is they only had to come up with 5 seconds worth of funny for each concept. That's usually about all most SNL concepts are good for. The problem with most of their sketches is they have to drag that 5-second funny concept out for 5 minutes. Here, they didn't have to flesh them out at all, just introduce the funny concept and move on.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

retrodog said:


> I don't think you understand the definition of the word pervert. If Chelsea had been hitting on a 16 year old boy, that would be perverted. A 16 year old boy hitting on Chelsea Handler is just an ambitious youth.


I understand the meaning of the word pervert and watching it - - - 
he STILL came across as being pervy to me.

I can envision him being 50 with bad plastic surgery and hitting on chicks half his age 
(and yes, I know Chelsea Handler "claims" to be 35).


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I understand the meaning of the word pervert and watching it - - -
> he STILL came across as being pervy to me.
> 
> I can envision him being 50 with bad plastic surgery and hitting on chicks half his age
> (and yes, I know Chelsea Handler "claims" to be 35).


Well then, you've obviously forgotten what being 16 is like. And I refuse to take morally judgmental statements from someone with "bj" in their name.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The reason it kept being funny is they only had to come up with 5 seconds worth of funny for each concept. That's usually about all most SNL concepts are good for. The problem with most of their sketches is they have to drag that 5-second funny concept out for 5 minutes. Here, they didn't have to flesh them out at all, just introduce the funny concept and move on.


I concur, DevdogAZ! 

...and has no one mentioned the Cheesecake shots of Tina Fey on the bumpers? She has a rockin' bod! She is my HERO!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

retrodog said:


> Well then, you've obviously forgotten what being 16 is like. And I refuse to take morally judgmental statements from someone with "bj" in their name.


Pot kettle black

This coming from someone with "Retro DOGGYSTYLE" in their profile? LOL 
At least Mr. Bieber doesn't appear to be into beastiality


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> ...and has no one mentioned the Cheesecake shots of Tina Fey on the bumpers? She has a rockin' bod! She is my HERO!


Not just the bumpers, she was rocking the rack rather well during the monologue too.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

> Ms. Lancey's Physics Class was great. Just the right amount of creepy and funny. Justin Bieber's hair-toss was awesome. It so does know where to go.


This skit was downright hysterical. I wonder if it was "ripped from the headlines" (L&O reference). Not too long ago, an LA-area female high school teacher was accused of getting it on with one of her male students.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I understand the meaning of the word pervert and watching it - - -
> he STILL came across as being pervy to me.
> 
> I can envision him being 50 with bad plastic surgery and hitting on chicks half his age
> (and yes, I know Chelsea Handler "claims" to be 35).


Oh come on. Are we really blaming the kid for how he acts on TV? Disney Corporation probably has rights to this kid's soul. He doesn't do anything in front of the camera without specific instructions. Maybe his handlers told him, "Hey Justin, at the end of the show, hug Tina and put your head on her chest. It'll go along great this the teacher sketch the writers wrote."

I had to google Chelsea Handler's age. Her wikipedia actually says 1975  Who does she think she's fooling?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

SorenTodd said:


> This skit was downright hysterical. I wonder if it was "ripped from the headlines" (L&O reference). Not too long ago, an LA-area female high school teacher was accused of getting it on with one of her male students.


Don't think it was a local headline thing, Justin is young and cute and Fey is MILF material. But it definitely couldn't be done in reverse with a younger Miley Cyrus with teacher Bill Hader for example.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ment said:


> Don't think it was a local headline thing, Justin is young and cute and Fey is MILF material. But it definitely couldn't be done in reverse with a younger Miley Cyrus with teacher Bill Hader for example.


Yeah, I was going to say the same thing. I didn't find the skit hilarious, but did think that everyone would be outraged if they did the reverse.

Overall I thought it was a very good SNL.. (Though I think I watched most of it faster than realtime, and skipped the music.. I think SNL is one of the few truly scripted things I watch faster than realtime. Other than that gameshows, reality shows, & documentaries.)


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

A reasonably good episode (but those saying it's the "best SNL ever" are exaggerating a little, dontcha-think?)

I thought the "Ms. Lancey's Physics Class" fell flat, actually. News stories about 30-something female teachers having sex with Jr. high aged boys have become so commonplace it's almost a cliché at this point. And, indeed, I'm sure there would have been outrage if they ever played a sketch the other way around (as the outrage in the real world is greater for news stories about a 30-something male teacher having sex with a 16 year old girl is greater than a 30-something female teacher and a 16 year old boy).

Tina Fey is always great as Sarah Palin.

"Al Roker's Ruff, Rugged, and Roker" was a highlight. Especially Keenan Thompson's Elmer Fudd / Al Roker impression when he broke to do the weather segments! :up:

Somehow, I found the 9 inch hooker sketch funny too. Just so absurd it was funny.

Tina Fey has always been hot, but she's one of those women who just keeps getting hotter as she gets older. Yow!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

A good episode overall.

I came in ready to laugh at and dismiss Beiber, I have seen him around the celeb world but never consciously heard his music. All I can say is that I watched all of both performances (which is unheard of with musical guests, SNL and FF). I was mesmerized by the backup singers and dancers and found the songs strangely enjoyable though in something of a trainwreck way. In his sketches he was decent also, not the white boy rapper persona I had seen before.

Beiber is NOT a Disney property as so many people seem to think. He's actually managed by Usher.

It was funny during the school sketch when Tina stood in front of him and he couldn't see the cue cards and had to mumble that one line.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I also forgot to mention that questioning his sexuality because he has male dancers seems a tad weird ???


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Pot kettle black
> 
> This coming from someone with "Retro DOGGYSTYLE" in their profile? LOL
> At least Mr. Bieber doesn't appear to be into beastiality


Again with the grammar lessons... I don't think you understand the meaning of the world "style".


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I also forgot to mention that questioning his sexuality because he has male dancers seems a tad weird ???


Not if they were rubbing up against him, or fondling his clothing during the performance. Then there's no question.


----------



## McGonigle (Nov 7, 2001)

Does anyone know why Hulu has the monologue cut out. It not being available makes me want to see it more!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Are we supposed to know who the creepy singing kid is?
Another youtube "character" or a Disney creation?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Are we supposed to know who the creepy singing kid is?
> Another youtube "character" or a Disney creation?


Not a Disney character. Think teen sensation and top 10 selling artist from today, then admit you are out of touch


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Not a Disney character. Think teen sensation and top 10 selling artist from today, then admit you are out of touch


Unfortunately I knew exactly who he was, thanks to Chelsea Lately and Lopez tonight. But there is something about all the hoop-lah about him that makes me want to lose touch with all this stuff. I'm all for little teen heart-throbs. There's nothing wrong with that. But this has got to be the biggest onslaughts of cougars that I've ever noticed in history. It's like all the grown women have suddenly decided that it's ok to lust over a 16 year old boy just because he wants to be a player. I can't help but feel that all this behavior serves to greatly validate the female high school teachers out there who are having sex with their students. Well, in their minds anyway.

It'll be interesting in 10-15 years when we get to see him on some reality show with Gary Coleman and Vanilla Ice.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't know any women over 20 who like him, but he's popular with the 11yo crowd. My 15 year old son was shocked (you could tell by the look on his face) when he realized that Baby song (which is a great song) was by Bieber. He had previously liked the song but was so shocked and disgusted with himself


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I DVR'd this ep for my daughter (8) who likes Justin...however I had to laugh when we watched him, she basically concluded that A) "All he does is sing the same song over and over!" and 2).."He can't sing very well".

So yeah her bubble was burst about the goofy kid. 

On a side note...I watched most of the ep and for the life of me can't figure out how some folks actually think ANYTHING on there was funny...I mean seriously..that whole show was a HORRIBLE attempt at comedy.

:down:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

McGonigle said:


> Does anyone know why Hulu has the monologue cut out.


My guess is that the little snippets of "I'm Every Woman" that were interspersed throughout the monologue made it cost extra money to stream online.

Look at episodes past and you'll notice that pretty much any sketch that involves clearing music rights doesn't make it to Hulu. That also includes the musical performances.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, I don't hang out with teens so that would explain why I had no clue who he is.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Well, I don't hang out with teens so that would explain why I had no clue who he is.


The only reason I knew who he was because of the Bieber or Die April Fools day joke where all videos on funnyordie.com were uploaded by and starred Bieber.


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

Wiig's "Aunt Linda" sketch was SO bad! She did it better previously. This time, it tanked.


----------

